# TransOcean: The Shipping Company/Steamkey zu verschenken



## butch95 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallöle.Wer von früher noch "Port's of Call"kennen sollte und zur Vergasung zockte wie ich(damals noch Amiga 500)für denjenigen hätte ich den Nachfolger als Geschenk.
Wurde mir nach einer kleinen Panne 2x geschickt.
Also wer Interesse hat,melden.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2016)

Uii
Wäre interessiert! 
Poc hab ich stundenlang gespielt. 
Hatte ja auch eine geniale Grafik.


----------



## butch95 (23. Juli 2016)

Bitte folgendes beachten:

Dies  ist ein eingeschränktes Geschenk, das nur in den folgenden Ländern  eingelöst werden kann: Armenien, Aserbaidschan, Weißrussland, Georgien,  Kirgisistan, Kasachstan, Moldawien, Republik, Tadschikistan,  Turkmenistan, Usbekistan, Ukraine, Russische Föderation.

Ihr müsst auch nicht extra dahinziehen um das Angebot nutzen zu können.Abhilfe sollte beispielsweise "Cyberghost" schaffen.So hab ich zumindest die Aktivierung über Steam realisiert.


----------

